# ThE pIcTuRe ThReAd



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

K guys throw up your pics Like the title says everything and anything well except for porn as you guys all ready know. Think this thread will all ways have something to talk about in it







I guess all start here is a few weird ones. 
This is just a cool picture at my buddy's cabin.







This is one we call the throne (The Can) Should make you laugh works good tho







This one here is my young mom an Me about a year ago My mom is just as cool as she looks







An last but not least this is my MINT Si civic after my accident This bitch ran high 12's with a phat turbo sucks its toast.







could have cryed that day.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice pics man shitty wreck


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

here are some of my pics from the elliot lake drag races

my buddie mikes dads mustang








His motor








Huge rim they were selling there quite the difference








the jet car f*ck it was fast








Me and some friends








My car could be like this one with a 350 and a rear wheel conversion haha a grand am never moved this quick lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

some bird pics ,,,, the first one is me holding my peacock after i caught it to give him medz.

my dad looks prago..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Damm your dad looks like he is having the time if his life chillin/relaxing.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^haha


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Your dog is looking at that cat like BITCH. Do it .


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

like most adult and ederly said!...big body with small heart and small body with big heart. same as woman always said! it not the size hunny, it how you doing it!...


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol 2p2f lol what the hell is that hahaha


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man that mustang is sick!!!!! keep the pics coming... And i was kidding about my civic boys no one said anything yet lol it waz stock LOL but an awesome car :rasp: Had a system in it that could put you in coma tho


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

So are you gonna repair it or scrap it for parts? And if you go to my PROFILE you can see my 1962(RAGTOP) bug with the future owners standing in front of it. 2276cc Porsche engine 4speed manuel trany bitch is a SLEEPER from hell.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

heres a pic of me on the "throne" which dairy described it as, i had big heat stroke in this pic and wasnt feeling the greatest.









heres a pic of a small amount of deaths i had to do due to a shitty wasp nest under my front staires









pic of my probable future ride


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Heres a couple pics of my pad some ppl wanted to see not bad for just a room. And you can here my system (bass) for a block or 3 LOL












You can see were my bird ripped (eat) all the pictures off my wall just were he can reach! dahm bird


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Your dog is looking at that cat like BITCH. Do it .


 My cat completely holds his own with my 97 pound boxer!! I wish I could mix my serra's and pygo's as good as I mix cats and dogs!


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

cool dog
cool "flowers"
cool 12 footer behind my girl
View attachment oscar6.bmp


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

holy sh*t!...the is huge plants...i would love to smoke thos someday


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

looks a little photo shoped em i wrong. and i never seen plants that look like those


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

Dairy Whip said:


> looks a little photo shoped em i wrong. and i never seen plants that look like those


not photo shopped, took the pic on the side of the road in nebraska. They call it ditch-weed.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Then thats awsome i was gonna say it dont look too good but that wicked man


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice pics you got there man


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

here's a pic of me 99 Grand am. gonna sell it this year


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> looks a little photo shoped em i wrong. and i never seen plants that look like those


thats not even weed thats hemp// but if um rong and its weed i would never smoke it,,,


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Dairy Whip - I do not think that was photo shopped. I have a friend form South Africa that had some pics from his last trip over there and he was in a forest of weed. No joke, I would not have believed him except he had the pics to prove it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

cueball said:


> looks a little photo shoped em i wrong. and i never seen plants that look like those


thats not even weed thats hemp// but if um rong and its weed i would never smoke it,,,
[/quote]

lmfao, no sh*t...thats the true meaning of "ditch weed" then lol


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

My bikes and sh*t


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that is awsome bik and sh*t man!..very nice.

let me get some of thos snakeheadloljk


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

no kidding, very nice bikes man


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice sh*t man,,lol


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet bikes man

few oscars and silver dollars befor i got the p's


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cool pics guys lets get some more get this page pumpin


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

spranga said:


> sweet bikes man
> 
> few oscars and silver dollars befor i got the p's
> View attachment 134489


how big of a tank are those fish in?? my buddy has a couple foot long oscars w/ a jaguar


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> holy sh*t!...the is huge plants...i would love to smoke thos someday


/agree hahaha sh*t let me know when this goes down im ready for a huge ass session =P


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

at first the were in my 38 and then i moved the to my 110.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Xantarc said:


> holy sh*t!...the is huge plants...i would love to smoke thos someday


/agree hahaha sh*t let me know when this goes down im ready for a huge ass session =P
[/quote]
2nd that i just had a huge one but ready for another


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

this was when my system got stolen. i got pic of the guy who did it i'll post thoes too


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









some pics of my rides, 97 deville.......92 talon tsi awd...........and a fat chick smothering some poor guy


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nice cars jon i love caddy's. and the pic of the happy couple














poor guy


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

And no I don't walk with a limp, just cadillac style once in awhile. Oh yeah I get my sh*t from other people's sh*t...................PLUMBER

3 SKULLS........daddy likes


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

definatly a nice caddy...not too fond of those style of talon's..good car none the less...nice gf too


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yo nice caddy for sure.... and man that sucks stolen system never happen to me lol people recongize me over here







LOL what did you have??? i had 2 12" Type x subs with 2 alpine MRD-1005's And alpine head unit of course Its the only way to go an that waz in a civic coupe.... even got tickets for that thing lol could here it proubly for blocks and blocks..... im right into music an my systems


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

mostly everthing kenwood. headunit 532mpu if i remember. 1 1000w monoblock amp for subs, 1 500 watt 4 channel amp for mid and highs, the most expensive eq kenwood has on the market. boss 3-way cross-over. digital capacitor. and my 2 12" kaptions subs. that sh*t hurt. he left me the 6x9's, 4" doors and tweeters. also the power and ground blocks, oh how lucky i was


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

These are great pics!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah guys cool pics but we need more!!!!!!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

StReLok said:


> View attachment 136029


holy sh*t look at the size of that carp. did you catch that strelok


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

no, its not me


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

pics are pretty cool man. thats one huge carp ive seen some huge one get pulled out of the red river here


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

I totaled this car 3 years ago. too fast too drunk..

before 
















after


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

my buddys car was also totaled, comming back from a car show, totally write off by a 300m


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok here are some of my bike stunts, quad stunts, and stunt group logo... Here is the website also... OWA


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man wicked pics


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

crazy ass pics if you ask me


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Fo sure.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Salmon fishing 








some of them are very funny


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nice sized salmon. where is that


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

spranga said:


> nice sized salmon. where is that


Pulaski, NY


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

kool is that upstate. the fight in those must have been fun


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

heres some recent pics of took of my p's...took them today (tues) actually


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Wow i tottaled my civic too! 2 Fast 2 Drunk as well =(

Darn cant find a pic of my car before i tottaled it but it was fixed up too.. droped / VIS hood / 17" / exhusast / lip kit / system etc


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

all you guys drinking and driving....tsk tsk tsk....sissy's for not being able to handle your alc


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

haha sh*t homie i blew a .21 =P ehhh i dunno though ive been drinking and drivign for 6 years and i never thought it would happen to me and BAM it did so yea learn from my mistake!~


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

my new toaster.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

piranhajonathan said:


> View attachment 136915
> 
> 
> my new toaster.


sweet 4 at one time


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hahahaha i got the same toaster man its a sweet one


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet toaster


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

now thats a towel rack!!!!!!!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi everyone. 
i just want to show you the pictures of the city where i was born..its Kiev, capital of the Ukraine.

here you go:


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

just took this thought i'd share


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

finally got a somewhat good picture of my brandtii









and here is my small irrintas


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice lookin p's you got there, same with the monuments/building in your home town, very nice


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

A Jelly Fish at the GA Aquarium.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

my new fellas, got them saturday (or friday pretty sure its friday) just started eating yesterday for me, they're pretty spooked in these pics, took them the day i got em


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking Cariba!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice iceman.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

View attachment oscar2.bmp


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is a big Pacu!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

here's an update on my p's. well just a few of em


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

anything and everything eh?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

jmax611 said:


>


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

holy sh*t







what a Dong on that thing


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> holy sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I guess you can say that!







It is freaken enormous!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> holy sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Just for thoughts...........

When a whale releases sperm, it releases something like 10,000 gallons at a time. And you wonder why the ocean is salty? Humm.........


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Just for thoughts...........
> 
> When a whale releases sperm, it releases something like 10,000 gallons at a time. And you wonder why the ocean is salty? Humm.........


Oh Snap


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Just for thoughts...........
> 
> When a whale releases sperm, it releases something like 10,000 gallons at a time. And you wonder why the ocean is salty? Humm.........


That's a huge load!!







SPLAT!!


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

holy sh8t batman that's a lot of goo in r water ooooooooo no


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

oh crap... now i wont open my mouth when swimming... 
guess that man likes holding the whale's trophy..


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

fish lover said:


> oh crap... now i wont open my mouth when swimming...
> guess that man likes holding the whale's trophy..


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

fish lover said:


> oh crap... now i wont open my mouth when swimming...
> guess that man likes holding the whale's trophy..


just think of all the times u had a glass of water


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats f*cking sick, think of how many whales there are


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

In china, or third world countries, poor countries...They eat all sorts of animals, and leave nothing for waste. Imagine that penis can actually feed a family of 50!!














Sushi anyone?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

to be honest, i think our country belong to the "third world" ..hehe and we do eat nearly all sort of animals, even dogs... 
but i know we dont eat Dongs...except for ****..they'll love those.. LOL


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

fish lover said:


> to be honest, i think our country belong to the "third world" ..hehe and we do eat nearly all sort of animals, even dogs...
> but *i know we dont eat Dongs...except for *****..*they'll love those*.. LOL


OMFG!!!














That is the funniest sh*t , you made my day!!


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

fish lover said:


> to be honest, i think our country belong to the "third world" ..hehe and we do eat nearly all sort of animals, even dogs...
> but i know we dont eat Dongs...except for ****..they'll love those.. LOL


man im going to







just think about eating dog but i'v seen ppl eat p's on tv 2today ago


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

well to clear things up, some people here eat dogs because its part of their culture especially those in tribes in the highlands...and it is banned now except for those tribe people...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

fish lover said:


> well to clear things up, some people here eat dogs because its part of their culture especially those in tribes in the highlands...and it is banned now except for those tribe people...


If it feeds the poor and hungry, than im for it!!







Who cares if its not a cultural thing, if you are hungry and starving, any animal will do!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Know you know where jelly fish come from.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL...is that why they dissolve when you hold them??


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

fish lover said:


> LOL...is that why they dissolve when you hold them??


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

now... GOT MILK???


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

drawout said:


> LOL...is that why they dissolve when you hold them??











[/quote]


----------

